# half lion/half pit bull



## CFGD (Jan 12, 2010)

science has gone too far...


----------



## Chris S. (Jan 12, 2010)

Sorry dude, thats gonna be my avatar for a minute.


----------



## CFGD (Jan 12, 2010)

i put it up 2 share! ha ha..that dogs gonna have issues


----------



## hogdawg (Jan 13, 2010)

whoa!, that looks identical to my dog minus the mane.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 13, 2010)

get me 2 on order


----------



## WALKER BOY 2 (Jan 13, 2010)

Lol


----------

